# Do they make a DVI or Component to S-Vid adapter ?



## waltinvt (Feb 9, 2004)

Since the 921 can't output to S-Vid while using either component or DVI, how are most of you setting up your dvd recorders ? 

Reason I asked, is I thought I heard recently about some kind of adapter (I didn't get the whole jist of it) was available or coming out that would take an HD or SD signal from DVI or Component and output to S-Video. Of course I may have dreamt it but thought I'd ask anyway. :scratch: 

Otherwise I don't know how you could output from the 921 to a dvd recorder while watching in HD mode.


----------



## StevenD (Nov 6, 2004)

That wouldnt work either. You cant use DVI while Component is connected and vise-versa.


----------



## waltinvt (Feb 9, 2004)

Am I understanding this correctly ? There is no way to burn anything from the 921 to a DVD while you're using the 921 for anything else ? In other words, if you're watching anything on the 921, there can not be a signal going anywhere else ? 

Naaaa that can't be right. That would mean you'd have to plan all dvd or vcr recordings for a time when no one wants to watch any tv.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Yep, that's right. You can't use component and DVI at the same time.

I believe this is E* lazy way to comply with the HDCP rules (protected DVI content cannot be available via component). Since HDCP hasn't yet been triggered, this isn't really necessary at this time.

If it's HBO/Sho HD (no commercials), I end up not watching and archiving at the same time.

Some Over-The-Air I end up watching downsampled HD so I can record anamorphic and edit out commercials. You can watch and record at the same time, it just has to be SD. This is easier with the DVD recorded hooked through an AV receiver as a VCR.

It's an annoying 921 limitation (there's only 1 scaler), that is addressed in the 811 and 942.



waltinvt said:


> Naaaa that can't be right. That would mean you'd have to plan all dvd or vcr recordings for a time when no one wants to watch any tv.


That's often the case anyway, since this is not a dual TV box. There's no way you can be channel surfing while recording a PVR event.

PS: A DVI to s-video would be a tricky beast. And, to be legal, it would probably not be allowed to support HDCP.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

In any case, to do this, you'd need more than just an "adapter". Since the 921 doesn't appear to output 480i over component or DVI, at a minimum the device you hook up would have to interlace the signal (since S-Video is always 480i). Sounds like what you really want is a signal down-scaler, which is generally not cheap. There's also the issue of whether or not you'd want the anamorphic squeeze present or whether the device would have to unsqueeze the image.


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

waltinvt said:


> Am I understanding this correctly ? There is no way to burn anything from the 921 to a DVD while you're using the 921 for anything else ? In other words, if you're watching anything on the 921, there can not be a signal going anywhere else ?
> 
> Naaaa that can't be right. That would mean you'd have to plan all dvd or vcr recordings for a time when no one wants to watch any tv.


I have both component and DVI going to my TV. When I'm recording on
my DVD recorder or VHS recorder I set the TV to the component input.
Otherwise I watch via DVI. If you need extra component signals there
are splitters available at Radio Shack.


----------



## rraybin (Jan 17, 2004)

I also need a slution to the hd downconvert. I need to run my hdtv and regular tv off the same signal.


----------

